# My Boho Pin-Up inspired Look



## Yagmur (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I did this Look today. It's my attempt at Pin-Up Makeup. 
I feel so comfortable with bright pink Lips, but not really with red Lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let me know what you think. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





Products:*

Eyes:
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
Vanilla Pigment
Bright Future e/s
Embark e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power

Face:
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW 25
Jade Maybelline Everfresh Concealer
Essence Bronzing Powder
Sheer Mystery Powder Medium Plus
Brunette MSF

Lips:
Cherry l/l
MAC Red l/s
Glamour OD d/g


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 14, 2009)

Girl, you're rockin' the red lips!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow! I love MAC Red on you!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 14, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love that red on you!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW, that's a great look on you!  Your lips and cheeks are gorgeous!  Perfect red on you!  And I love your hair!


----------



## n_c (Sep 14, 2009)

Love it! Your skin looks amazing.


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2009)

You look great with red lips!
And your brows are to die for!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfect look!! Love the red lips on you!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

Your FOTD'S are always so pretty and inspiring.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2009)

That is HOT! You look amazing in red lips.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you, all


----------



## vixo (Sep 14, 2009)

That's very pretty and the red lipstick looks amazing on you


----------



## ShockBunnie (Sep 14, 2009)

Favorite look I've seen from you.  Stunning, lady! =]


----------



## Tahti (Sep 14, 2009)

This look is stunning and perfect!... I love it!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the red lips are hella pretty! They look really good on you and I love that red color. Its so bright and bold.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2009)

You look stunning!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

You rock red lips just as hard as you do the pinks.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 14, 2009)

You look great! I love the eyes, perfect pin up


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 14, 2009)

you look so amazing... absolutely flawless!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2009)

omg so gorgeous. that lip is sooo vibrant!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2009)

So beautiful!  You are rockin' those red lips!  I'm the same way...I feel much more comfortable in bright pinks than in red.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 14, 2009)

Very sexy!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 15, 2009)

You look hot girl. You can really rock those beautiful big red lips. I am jealous. By the way, the eyes are great too.


----------



## kariii (Sep 15, 2009)

You look fab!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

this is a beautiful look!!!  i love everything!!


----------



## dark&twisty (Sep 15, 2009)

love the shape of your eyebrows


----------



## mevish (Sep 15, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 15, 2009)

love it!!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So beautiful!  You are rockin' those red lips!  *I'm the same way...I feel much more comfortable in bright pinks than in red.*_

 
It's weird, because I don't really know why... But I think I feel more comfortable with pink, because red screams: Look at me, I'm sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, all. Your all made my Day


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 15, 2009)

You look so pretty! Very precise and detailed work, well done!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Sep 15, 2009)

everything about this look is beautiful on you...those lips and eyebrows!!! FABULOUS


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 16, 2009)

pretty! i love the lips!!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 17, 2009)

The red lips look hot on u! Very pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 17, 2009)

You look freakin HOT girl! WOW...


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_You look so pretty! Very precise and detailed work, well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_everything about this look is beautiful on you...those lips and eyebrows!!! FABULOUS_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_pretty! i love the lips!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_The red lips look hot on u! Very pretty_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You look freakin HOT girl! WOW..._

 
Thank you, Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really appreciate all of your Comments!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 17, 2009)

u remind me so much of jamie lynn singler


----------



## amberenees (Sep 17, 2009)

you lOOk amazing.
n you can sure rock the hell out of those red lippies!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_u remind me so much of jamie lynn singler_

 
I don't know her, but it's funny because you're not the first one who says that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberenees* 

 
_you lOOk amazing.
n you can sure rock the hell out of those red lippies!!!_

 
Thank you


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 18, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

you look flawless!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 19, 2009)

you look BEAUTIFUL!!
definitive boho pinup. you should send this to magazines and make it a new trend, lol!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2009)

your eyebrows frame the pinup look perfectly!


----------



## viverr (Sep 19, 2009)

you look lovely, girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't worry about what others think or look. you look hot!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 19, 2009)

the red lips look great on u! u should wear it more often. you'll get used to it and it won't seem so scary anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the perfect shade for you skintone (i love your skin btw).


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW. That red looks amazing on you. The subtle eye look really goes perfect w/the bold lip. Good job


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 19, 2009)

Red lips on you = love.  And your eyebrows are perfection.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 20, 2009)

completely flawless!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_you look BEAUTIFUL!!
definitive boho pinup. you should send this to magazines and make it a new trend, lol!!_

 





  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_your eyebrows frame the pinup look perfectly!_

 
Thank you, kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *viverr* 

 
_you look lovely, girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry about what others think or look. you look hot!_

 
Thank you, viverr! I wear red Lips more often and feel like I'm more comfortable with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_the red lips look great on u! u should wear it more often. you'll get used to it and it won't seem so scary anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the perfect shade for you skintone (i love your skin btw)._

 
Thank you so much Jennifer. I do wear it more often now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluedevilkitty* 

 
_WOW. That red looks amazing on you. The subtle eye look really goes perfect w/the bold lip. Good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, bluedevilkitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_Red lips on you = love.  And your eyebrows are perfection._

 
Awww, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nattyngeorge* 

 
_completely flawless!_

 
Thank you, nattyngeorge. I love your Looks


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 20, 2009)

i love it! and your brows are perfect


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 20, 2009)

You look spectacular!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love it! and your brows are perfect_

 
Thank you, Becky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad to see you back here. Can't wait for your new FOTD's + Tutorials. I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liciouslilly* 

 
_You look spectacular!_

 
Thank you so much


----------



## simplykat (Sep 21, 2009)

your lips look absolutely perfect and on point! love it on you! maybe try a little more subdued red if you're uncomfortable with bright reds? but this looks great on you!! you pull off the pin-up look very well [:


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 21, 2009)

You look so glowing and beautiful. I'm bookmarking this thread for sure! Gonna try this one sometime


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 21, 2009)

LOVE your complexion with your red lips..absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 21, 2009)

GORGEOUS! You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 22, 2009)

You look hot Yagmur


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_your lips look absolutely perfect and on point! love it on you! maybe try a little more subdued red if you're uncomfortable with bright reds? but this looks great on you!! you pull off the pin-up look very well [:_

 
Thank you, simplykat. I really love the colour and start to feel more comfortable with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GeekyMacLover* 

 
_You look so glowing and beautiful. I'm bookmarking this thread for sure! Gonna try this one sometime _

 
Oh, wow! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_LOVE your complexion with your red lips..absolutely gorgeous!_

 
Thank you, WhippedCrm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LexieLee* 

 
_GORGEOUS! You look absolutely stunning!_

 
Thank you so much, LexieLee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_You look hot Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, thank you Wendy


----------



## Natashaaa (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_You look fab!_

 
amzing lips and i think your eyebrows are gorgeous too..


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natashaaa* 

 
_amzing lips and i think your eyebrows are gorgeous too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you, Natasha


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 25, 2009)

You look beautiful as always


----------



## darklocke (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! And those bright lips looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_You look beautiful as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Kelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Gorgeous! And those bright lips looks fantastic on you._

 
Thank you, darklocke


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 26, 2009)

Attempt!??!?!? Are you serious??? That looks hot girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_Attempt!??!?!? Are you serious??? That looks hot girl!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thank you, beautiijunkii


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 27, 2009)

You should feel comfortable in red lips, because you can definately rock them!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_You should feel comfortable in red lips, because you can definately rock them!_

 
Thank you, blackeneddove


----------



## andreacvbb (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this look!! u look flaweless as always..

PS:i like red lips on you even more than pink ones...

love and miss you!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 31, 2009)

Very lovely look, you look fabulous!


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Iya (Nov 1, 2009)

i love it


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_I love this look!! u look flaweless as always..

PS:i like red lips on you even more than pink ones...

love and miss you!_

 
Thank you, Sweetheart.

I like red Lips, but nothing can beat my Pink Lipsticks/Lipglasses! I'm a pink Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Very lovely look, you look fabulous!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siemenss* 

 
_pretty!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iya* 

 
_i love it_

 
Thank you, Ladies


----------



## Mlle De Sade (Nov 4, 2009)

You look really similar to the silent stars like Theda Bara-except with exciting color lips. I love it!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 4, 2009)

HOLY MAMACITA! smokin hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your eyebrows too btw


----------



## User49 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it looks lovely on you! Try using a deeper red like Russian Red or Diva and see what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XX


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mlle De Sade* 

 
_You look really similar to the silent stars like Theda Bara-except with exciting color lips. I love it!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_HOLY MAMACITA! smokin hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your eyebrows too btw_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I think it looks lovely on you! Try using a deeper red like Russian Red or Diva and see what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XX_

 
Thank you, all for your lovely Comments


----------

